# Confused :(



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello all

Me and dp are at Cromwell and have our follow up appointment on the 7th of June.

We have already been matched and i have been started on Microgynom. Im worried as the nurse told me to start taking the pill on day one of my period and she definately said that. So i started on the 19th.

I was reading posts and these ladies all say start it on day 2.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81858.0

I truly think i value FF members so much more than the nurses at the clinic. Ive got through everything so far with the help of this site and the lovely people here. I just feel ive been misinformed or that things are not being looked after properly?!?! Will it matter that i started on day 1. Also the ladies on the post also said they were asked to phone in on day one of their period. I was never asked to do that.

Also will they provide me with the drugs for down regging on my next appointment or will they give me a persciption for me to pick them up. I just feel a bit scared at the moment about it all, did anybody else feel the same. I feel out of control but responsible for making sure everything goes right even though im not a doctor!!!

I cant imagine going through this without FF site i really cant!

Best wishes to everyone
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya evette just to set your mind at ease i did the same thing, i took my pill on day 1 and then got messages saying was i sure day 1 was ok, as everyone on ff had been told to take it on day2 so i rung up my hospital and they told me it did not matter when you took it up as up to day 5 was fine. so don't worry your fine  good luck allyson xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Evette, 

Are you getting the drugs from the clinic? If not, I would call them up and ask them for your prescription now as I know my chemist it takes up to a week to get the drugs in.  
I am taking the pill from day one when AF shows up again. 

If you have any queries I would call them! 

Are  you excited? I am excited for you! 

Best of luck!


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

i dare say youl be fne dont worry about it.i dont know why lister say cd 2 its just the way it is.just started takin it again today and all excited and ready togo again.wish you good luck 

hayley


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks girls my mind is at rest now anyway! Mimi said she`d be starting me on the day i see her for our follow-up so i presume they`ll have all i need there?! (Will double check anyway thx Caz) When are you expecting your AF anyway Caz?

Congratulations on your news allybee  TWINS! yay    

Good luck Hayley 

xxxxxxxxx


----------

